# Lighting suggestions for a 300 gallon planted tank.



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi all, I am wondering if anyone owns a truvu 300 gallon tank dimensions 

8 feet x 2 feet wide x 2.5 feet tall (very high)

I'm wondering how I should light it and how many watts I should use. 


Thanks for your time.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Really depends on what you want to house in there, but if it were mine, 4 x 150 MH


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

hi gnatster, thank you for helping. I'm housing


baby tears,
crypts
swords
glosso
java fern
rotala
ludwigia
bacopa


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

How will you plant it?


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

glosso, baby tears, hairgrass, e tennellus, riccia in the front

anubias nana behind it. 

crypts behind that

the rest in the back along with crypt balansae.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

5 32W T8 tubes on either side should light it up nicely. I think anything in the 1-2WPG for this size tank would work nicely (at water surface level). Metal Halide would probably be my preference however, using pendants you could probably get away with 3 pendants in the 175-250W range. Cost would be very similar to CFs if you can build the pendant or similar housing for them yourself.

Hope that helps
Giancarlo Podio


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Sorry, how will you reach down? When i am planting a tank about 30 inches high i have to get up on a ladder, yours is larger than that.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

mine is 30 inches. it's 8 ft x 2 ft x 30 inches tall

nice idea on the ladder


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

I would say Metal Halide is the way to go for a tank that deep...


----------

